# Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks



## Aladin (9. Januar 2007)

#c

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand einen Tip geben:

Ich suche gute Buzzer-Bars und Banksticks für

- 2 Ruten
- hochwertiges Material

Sind Teleskop-Buzzer-Bars zu empfehlen oder besser feste.

Auch will ich die Buzzer-Bars mit zwei Banksticks (Teleskop) aufbauen.

Danke für eure Tips.


----------



## Pilkman (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*

Hi,

okay, Du suchst also sogenannte Goalpost-Buzzerbars, die mit je einem Bankstick an der linken und rechten Seite zu einem "Tor" stabil aufgebaut werden können. #h

Was ist bei Dir "hochwertig"? Bezieht sich das rein auf gute Verarbeitung, legst Du wert auf niedriges Gewicht (Aluminium) oder eher auf hohe Stabilität (Edelstahl)? 
In welcher Preisregion soll sich das komplette Set bewegen?

Kleine Anmerkung: Eigentlich ist ein Goalpost-Aufbau für zwei Ruten aus meiner Sicht Blödsinn. 
Besser und variabler wäre es, wenn man für die beiden Ruten je zwei hochwertige Banksticks verwendet, das würde gleichzeitig den Platzbedarf und das Gewicht der beiden Buzzerbars einsparen - denn vier Banksticks braucht man sowohl für einen Goalpostaufbau als auch für Einzelbanksticks. 

Von den Relationen Gewicht/Platzbedarf lohnt ein Goalpostaufbau eigentlich erst ab drei Ruten, dies aber wieder zu Lasten der Vielseitigkeit im Aufbau.


----------



## Siff-Cop (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*

Hallo 

da kann ich Pilkman nur recht geben und du  bist ein wenig flexibler beim aufstellen der Ruten.

Ich habe seid dem Sommer diese "Nash SS Powerstick Bankstick" und bin höchst zufrieden für mein Einsatzgebiet reichen die völlig aus ,von der höhe her meine ich.
Die Teile von Cygnet sollen auch ganz gut sein.


----------



## alex4 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*

Da muss ich allerdings etwas wiedersprechen. Ich fische auch mit dem Goalpost-Aufbau und zwar mit zwei Ruten. Alleridngs hab ich nur vorne nen Buzzerbar (einen zweiten wäre zuviel Kosten  ). Jedenfalls bringt das meiner Meinung nach den Vorteil, dass die Ruten, besonders wenn man die Banksticks weit rausgezogen hat und es vielleicht noch ein bisschen windet, wesentlich stabiler liegen, als sie es auf einfachen Banksticks tun würden. Jedenfalls hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht!
Gruß Alex


----------



## Pilkman (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*



alex4 schrieb:


> ... kedenfalls bringt das meiner Meinung nach den Vorteil, dass die Ruten, besonders wenn man die Banksticks weit rausgezogen hat und es vielleicht noch ein bisschen windet, wesentlich stabiler liegen, als sie es auf einfachen Banksticks tun würden. Jedenfalls hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht! ...



Gleich vernünftig lange und stabile Banksticks kaufen, die man nicht bis zum letzten Drücker ausziehen muss. Dann gibt´s dieses Problemchen nicht...


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*

Ich bin auch der Meinung, das nen Goalpost stabiler steht, als einzelne banksticks, wobei die einzelnen Dinger natürlich flexibler sind


----------



## meckpomm (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*

Moin

Ich hab früher auch mit Goal-Post gefischt, war schon nicht schlecht, aber wenn man stabile einzelne Power Sticks fischt, dann kommt da nix ran. Meine Ruten stehen oftmals in Bauchtiefem Wasser und da kann auch ruhig mal das Boot gegen treiben, macht gar nix, piept nicht mal, es sei denn das Boot treibt gegen die Rute.

Zum Glück hat Markus noch angemerkt, dass Goal Post bei zwei Ruten unsinn ist...

Ich benutze schon seit langer Zeit die Nash SS Green Power Sticks in 120cm-220cm(48"), da kommt nichts ran. Eventuell werden jetzt einige Leute wieder über das Gewicht meckern, aber die sollte mal vernünftig ins Fitnessstudio gehen und nicht so viel Bier trinken. Gell Markus?(Scherz) Ich denke wenn man schon seine teuren Pieper im Bautiefem Wasser aufbaut, dann soll es auch stabil sein, ansonsten spart man am falschen Ende.

MfG Rene


----------



## Aladin (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*

Danke für Eure Antworten,

ich überlege mir jetzt doch nur stabile Banksticks zu kaufen, 

aber

... auch das Auge fischt mit, mir gefällt es einfach mit Buzzer-Bars besser!
Ich mag es nicht sonderlich wenn die Ruten nicht parallel liegen.

Hat jemand einen Tip für gute Buzzer-Bars in Edelstahl?

cu, Michael


----------



## meckpomm (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*

Moin

wirklich gute Buzzer Bars fallen mir momentan nur Solar ein, aber die haben ihren Preis und ob das für zwei Ruten lohnt? Ich denke mal du suchst schon verstellbare. Fixe, so es diese überhaupt noch gibt, sind in der Regel alle recht stabil...

MfG Rene


----------



## addicted (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*

Schau dir mal die Buzzerbars und Banksticks von Solar an.


----------



## Pilkman (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*

Hi,

die parallele Stellung der Ruten mag ja vielleicht gut aussehen, praktisch ist das aber nicht. Selbst bei den meisten Buzzerbars ist es so, daß die vordere Buzzerbar breiter ist, so daß man einen leichten Spreizwinkel der Ruten erreicht. Ganz extrem ist das bei den gebogenen Buzzerbars von Amiaud.

Egal, stimmt schon, das Auge fischt mit. Und wenn es gewünscht ist, warum nicht... :q

Also: Edelstahl, 2er-3er Buzzerbars, Goalpostsystem.... |kopfkrat 

Pelzer Thunderbolt Edelstahl
Solar Adjustable Buzzerbars + Solar Angulator Goalpost Konverter
oder noch´n Zacken edler Solar Pozi Lok Buzzerbars

Sehr nett und etwas günstiger: JRC Heavy Duty Stainless Steel Goalpost.

PS :
Ich würd mir das mit den Buzzerbars bei zwei Ruten trotzdem klemmen und dafür vier richtig edle Edelstahl-Sticks von Solar plus der Adjustable Buttrests von Solar holen. Leider gibt´s die Solarsticks nur bis 50cm Länge, wenn man viel im Wasser aufbaut müssen natürlich andere her.


----------



## Räuber91 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*

Hi,
@ Mcpomm: Wo kann man die Nash SS Green Power Sticks bestellen?Stehen die auch im Sand stabil?
Gruß Räuber91


----------



## meckpomm (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*

Moin

Also eigentlich kann die jeder Nash-Händler bestellen! Ich hab sie KL und Ofenloch Katalog mal gefunden, aber nur zum Katalogpreis. Lieber mal rum telefonieren, was preislich machbar ist. Bei Adventure in HH hab ich pro Stück 60€ bezahlt, bei meinem Händler in der Umgebung 40€. In trockenen Sand bekommt man die auch, kostet aber sicher etwas kraft. Die Teile haben eine Gewindespitze und einen Edelstahlstift mit dem man eine Hebelwirkung erreichen kann. Macht sich ganz gut. Grundsätzlich hatte ich mit den Teilen auch noch kein Problem sie in steinigen Boden hinein zu drücken(Natürlich wird es schwierig wenn man den Stein mittig trift). Verbogen sind sie jedenfalls nicht.

MfG Rene


----------



## grumic81 (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*

JRC-Blanksticks und Buzzer-Bars aus Edelstahl,
gut, stabil oden kosten nur die hälfte als die Solars!

Gruß Mike


----------



## elbefreak (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*

Schaut mal hier!!!http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=012&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=220069955323&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## MrTom (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*



elbefreak schrieb:


> Schaut mal hier!!!http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=012&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=220069955323&rd=1&rd=1


Ich hab lieber die Sticks umgekehrt(also äusserer Teil nach unten und das Gewinde am inneren Teil), aber dein Angebot macht schon einen wertigen Eindruck-ist halt handmade#6 
mfg Thomas


----------



## theblackwater (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*

Moin, einzelne Sticks sieht man ja fast gar nicht mehr an den Gewässern..die meisten fischn ja riesige Pods..Ich selbst fische wenn es geht nur einzelne Sticks für zwei Ruten oder zwei Sticks und die zweier CabonBuzzerbars(schön eng beeinander) die BankSticks der Firma kann ich absolut nicht empfehlen!!Da kommt nur Fox ran!! 
PS: das pärchen v und h kostet gerade mal 20 euro!!!


----------



## addicted (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*

Hab gerade für mich hergestellte Custom Stormpoles bekommen. 

Die gewisse Ähnlichkeit zu Cygnet ist beabsichtigt. Haben die gleiche Längen wie die Cygnet Stormpoles vom Extreme Synper(91cm und 61cm). Sind aber im Gegensatz zu Cygnet komplett aus Alu und pulverbeschichtet. Also richtig Heavyduty.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Sticks.


----------



## meckpomm (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*

Moin

Wo lässt man denn Bank Stick bauen? Was kostet sowas? Ich hätte gerne welche in ausgezogenen 4m. Jetzt im ernst!

Mfg Rene


----------



## MrTom (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne welche in ausgezogenen 4m.


Erklären! Viper Extreme HighTop???
mfg Thomas


----------



## addicted (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*

4m is hart.:vik: 
Hast ne Pn Rene. Sind echt sehr geil die Sticks, besser als die Cygnet.


----------



## Pilkman (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*



MrTom schrieb:


> Erklären! Viper Extreme HighTop???
> ...



Hihi, ich glaube, ich weiss, wofür Rene die langen Sticks will. 

Ich sag nur Karpfenangeln vom verankerten Boot aus, wobei die Ruten neben dem Boot im Wasser auf einem Goalpost- oder Einzelbankstickaufbau mit langen Sticks liegen.

Vermutung richtig, Rene?  #h

PS:
Ich würd die Sticks dann aber nur in 180cm Länge nehmen, damit sie nicht viel länger als die Ruten sind. Ausgezogen dreimeternochwas sollte auch reichen, hmm?


----------



## meckpomm (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*

Mensch Markus

Ich kann dir doch nicht alles verraten... Abwarten! Was soll ich denn mit 180cm kurzen teilen? wenn dann richtig! Meine Bambusstöcker sind ja auch  über 270cm lang und die passen in den Golf.

MfG Rene


----------



## Pilkman (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Mensch Markus ... ich kann dir doch nicht alles verraten... Abwarten!  ...



Okay, dann Möglichkeit 2: Du willst mit Deinem Brandungsdreibein richtig hoch hinaus, um viel Schnur aus dem Wasser zu kriegen. Will sagen die 48"er reichen Dir nicht... 

Zutreffend?


----------



## addicted (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*

Meine erste Vermutung war auch das Fischen vom Boot mit Bankstickaufbau im Wasser. Aber mal abwarten was der Rene so im Schilde führt|kopfkrat


----------



## T.C (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*

Oder Rene möchte auf das Prologic Ringlock-System umsteigen.
Die langen stabilen Sticks könnte man auch sehr gut gebrauchen 
wenn man die "Sky Variante" verwendet ?
https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/813.pdf

Wenn die Ringe vom Durchmesser passen wäre es Top. #6 

Die Welt steckt voller Rätzel #h


----------



## Filz321 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Buzzer-Bar & Banksticks*

ich hab bei ebay folgendes gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180333414256&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008

und

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180334021869&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008

Für meine Verhältnisse sind die Digner ideal.
Was haltet ihr von dem Carbon, taugt das was? Ist natürlich etwas leichter, das GEwicht sit mir aber relativ wurscht...

Positiv finde ich, dass die Bissanzeiger durchschwingen können bei einem Fallbiss, da die Banksticks nicht direkt darunter angebracht werden (ist bei vielen anderen Goal Posts auch so..)


----------

